# Enclosure build.



## CrazyNut (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi,
So I decided to build a new enclsoure for my mertens as most of you already know but I'm finally ready to start making purchases!! I'm starting off with building a stand for the enclsoure out of 2x4's since my neighbour is getting about 3 truckloads of timber for free!!!! Another plus is he is a carpenter and can be of great help! I have a one question though: Is 7ftLx4ftHx75cmW a good size for 1 adult Mertens water monitor? I want the enclsoure to last him. 75cm + 3cm clearance on the stand is the Max width I can go otherwise the enclsoure will have to go in the shed. That reminds me.... What sort of front door would be a good choice for that size enclosure? I was thinking dual door drop down or maybe swing? I have no idea though since all my doors are sliding (bar one swing) and tbh sliding doors are a pain some times. The other option I have is simply no doors just one big timber lid.

Thanks
Kind regards
CN


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 5, 2016)

Depending how high your stand is, you might not want a top opening lid/door. It might be to hard to lift out an adult Mertens'. If you go with front opening, why not have two doors? that way you only have to open up half the enclosure, and your monitor is less likely to try and bolt past you. And have you thought about how to lock it? They are escape artists, as I know from experience.


----------



## CrazyNut (Jun 5, 2016)

Yeh. Just goona have those bolt lock things like smaller versions on what you see on sheds etc. Yeh when I said dual thats what I meant, two doors haha. I'm just not sure on the style lol wether to go drop down or swing open.... Oh and the width for a mertens (they are big monitors after all)


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 5, 2016)

The length will offset the width And sorry mate I missed the word dual lol.. I would go with either lift up or drop down rather than swing. Drop down with piano hinge would be the easiest. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyNut (Jun 5, 2016)

Drop down it is hahaha (I never really liked lift up, door just gets in your way) lol.


----------

